# Demolition derby.



## IKE (Aug 19, 2017)

I used to get a big kick out of watching demolition derbies......"aim for the radiators boys, aim for the radiators !" 

 I haven't seen one on TV in quite awhile......anyone else like watching them ?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes I do, Ike. We use to have them at our county fair years ago. And when I was stationed in CA, we use to go to them quite often.
Most drivers preferred a station wagon and backed into the other cars.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 19, 2017)

I've got to run the water wagon at our local fair's demolition derby. I'd drive it around the arena just before the competition to get it muddy/greasy and to keep the dust down. The missus would also be with me riding shotgun in the truck. Then we'd watch the show.. 

Boy, we had a lot of fun back then..  
Thanks IKE for reminding me.


----------



## Deucemoi (Aug 19, 2017)

demo derby at tricounty fair this weekend. to bad there is so much smoke from wildfires it would be a better show


----------



## jujube (Aug 19, 2017)

We had an 1970 Mercedes 220D that my parents gave me in the 1980's when they couldn't keep it running in the winter up north.  It had almost 250,000 miles on it and was a piece of rust on four wheels. I drove it for a couple of yeas and when it gave up the ghost for good, I sold it to  my mechanic.  He put a gas engine in it and took it off to the demolition derby.  I would have enjoyed seeing it "going out with a bang".


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 19, 2017)

I have enjoyed watching the demolition derby as well.  Lots of fun.  We have something else here at the local fair called boat races.  It's held on the regular racetrack and old boats are tied to the rear of old cars.  The last standing car-boat wins.  It looks a lot like this.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 9, 2017)

I saw one of those races at Charlotte County Speedway in Florida, a few years ago, Granny.  I first for me and it was sort of hoot to watch.  Once was enough, though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2017)

Used to see them at the Danbury (CT) State Fair. Great stuff for a kid to watch, and I think it influenced my later driving style.

Alas, the fair is no more - shut down in 1981.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 10, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Used to see them at the Danbury (CT) State Fair. Great stuff for a kid to watch, and I think it influenced my later driving style.
> 
> Alas, the fair is no more - shut down in 1981.



As did the race track although not sure if it was the same year.  I've been to most of the tracks in Conn. but never to Danbury.  Thompson, Stafford Springs, and the Waterford Speedbowl are the only oval tracks still operating in the State.  Also the sports car circuit at Lime Rock.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2017)

I never saw one on television but my maternal grandmother used to take us to see the demolition derby at the state fair when we were kids.

She also took us to see the auto thrill shows, stock car races, wall of death motorcycles in a barrel, etc... at the fair.

She was kind of a blood thirsty old girl, LOL!!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2017)

My grandpa had a good friend named Lucky Teter or Teeter who had a hell drivers show, one of the best and they always got together when Lucky was in town.  He came to town for a show at the Indianapolis fairgrounds sometime in the early 1940's and was killed during the show and Grandpa was there watching.  

We'd always go to shows like that at the state fair and Grandpa would tell tales about Lucky.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2017)

jujube said:


> My grandpa had a good friend named Lucky Teter or Teeter who had a hell drivers show, one of the best and they always got together when Lucky was in town.  He came to town for a show at the Indianapolis fairgrounds sometime in the early 1940's and was killed during the show and Grandpa was there watching.
> 
> We'd always go to shows like that at the state fair and Grandpa would tell tales about Lucky.


----------

